# Purple



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

Foundation – kanebo 
Eyeliner – cake liner – Mac
Mascara – cliniqe
Kohol – Mac
Blue shadow – Mac, makeup for ever
Purple shadow – makeupforever
Pink shadow makeupforever


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 13, 2006)

wow! WOW! please post more! ur very talented


----------



## colormust (Mar 13, 2006)

love it!!! the colors looks great


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

love it! very pretty!!!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow!!!! That is totally amazing!! You have to do a tutorial on how to get that look. It's freakin cool!


----------



## KJam (Mar 13, 2006)

absolutely stunning


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## poppy z (Mar 13, 2006)

Can you give me the number of the makeup forever e/s you use please. Thx. Great makeup!!!


----------



## hinna (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow. Stunning. I love it.


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

Purple shadow – makeupforever
28081

Pink shadow- makeupforever
28075

Blue shadow – makeup for ever
28072


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 13, 2006)

oo la la so vibrant looks so hot


----------



## gRiZeLda (Mar 13, 2006)

thats is so0o0o0o0o hot!!!! post more !


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! <333


----------



## XoXo (Mar 13, 2006)

looks great


----------



## pucci (Mar 13, 2006)

This is great!!
Why did you watermark it with a different user name? Or is it just cross posted?


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Woah that is intense! Love it!


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 13, 2006)

nice gogo


----------



## pale blue (Mar 13, 2006)

oh my goodness, I'm just beside myself. you have amazing talent! are you a makeup artist? If not, maybe you should be!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 13, 2006)

beautiful !  you should be an MA


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 13, 2006)

hotness!!! I love it


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

oh my gosh girl you are soo awesome.  I love how you made all those colors blend in with each other and totally make your eyes jump out at you.  You are truely anazing girl! I'm jealous as can be!  You lashes look soo beautiful too.  I also love the eyebrows soo perfect and cute!


----------



## angelwings (Mar 13, 2006)

I love it!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my god that is amazing!  Do a tutorial PLEASE!!  Especially for the way you do the liners!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

that blue is gorgeous, i really love how bright the look is!


----------



## Q o B (Mar 14, 2006)

i knew there had to b some makeup forever in there somewhere, makes me really want to buy them forreal now. it looks sooo good. 
i'd like to see a tutorial on the eyeliner as well!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 14, 2006)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## Lollie (Mar 14, 2006)

Smashing girl!


----------



## itsjustme25 (Mar 14, 2006)

The colors are so damn vibrant!  I love it!


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

wow..... the intensity of those colors are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics* 
_i knew there had to b some makeup forever in there somewhere, makes me really want to buy them forreal now. it looks sooo good. 
i'd like to see a tutorial on the eyeliner as well!_

 
Make up for ever makes really great products
I can't live without it anymore


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 14, 2006)

That's fucking awesome!!!!! POST MOOOOOOOOOORE!!


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 14, 2006)

one word. wow.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 14, 2006)

looks great


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 14, 2006)

freakin amazing!


----------



## mellz (Mar 14, 2006)

HOLY DAMN!! That's stunning


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 14, 2006)

woww!!!!!!! all the colours are vibrant and very cool


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG.. I LUV the eyeliner!! The colors and the application  are great! Do more fotd's and toturials please =)


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hottttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 15, 2006)

amazing!!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 15, 2006)

that's awesome


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

i like how it's nice and bright!


----------



## lovehouse (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks
شكرا جوجو 
بس ابي اعرف هاي عيونج يعني انتي حاطه هالشدوهات الروعه على عينج اذا ايه ممكن الارقام لو سمحتي


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovehouse* 
_thanks
شكرا جوجو 
بس ابي اعرف هاي عيونج يعني انتي حاطه هالشدوهات الروعه على عينج اذا ايه ممكن الارقام لو سمحتي_

 

لا يالغاليه هذي مش عيوني 

بس خذي الارقام 

Purple shadow – makeupforever
28081

Pink shadow- makeupforever
28075

Blue shadow – makeup for ever
28072


----------



## lovehouse (Mar 15, 2006)

يسلموووووا جوجو الف شكر لج


----------



## Al_Ganooob (Mar 31, 2006)

*طيب عزيزتي انتي ما رديتي عالجماعه يسألونك اذا هالميك آب انتي مسويته!
وانا اعرف صاحبة هالصور .. فياريت تكونين واضحه معهم وتكملين جميلك وتذكرين ان هالشغل مو شغلك ..
لأن في النهايه هذي حقوق ياريت لا تنسين انك راح تسألين عنها ...

السلام عليكم*


----------



## asteffey (Mar 31, 2006)

very hot!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 31, 2006)

holy cow... that's fantastic! What great use of such vivid colors!


----------



## hundove (Mar 31, 2006)

very stunning! thanks for sharing!
Do you know where I can buy Makeupforever products? where is it sold?
Thanks


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 
_very stunning! thanks for sharing!
Do you know where I can buy Makeupforever products? where is it sold?
Thanks_

 
Sephora! And If You Live Or Visit NYC Makeup Forever Has There Own Store In Soho


----------



## hundove (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_Sephora! And If You Live Or Visit NYC Makeup Forever Has There Own Store In Soho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks soooooooooooo much, beautiful1!


----------



## thesquishy (Mar 31, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 31, 2006)

That looks absolutely amazing!! 
I wish I had half the talent you do.


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 1, 2006)

The color is amazing.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 1, 2006)

very beautiful love the colors


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (Apr 1, 2006)

what kind of clinque masacara did you use?


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 1, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Al_Ganooob (Apr 1, 2006)

Listen Girls, this photos r not her work!!
this is UAE girls`s work .... and i know her so plz gogo be careful don`t 
steal others works and said it as ur own ...

Thanx Dear


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 1, 2006)

The application of this is fantastic! Such precision. I've gotta try it, looks incredible!


----------



## bambieyez06 (Apr 1, 2006)

lovvvveee lovvvve itt!


----------



## simar (Apr 1, 2006)

GORGEOUS! i love the vibrant colours! they are so appealing


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 2, 2006)

*i just found out from my Lebanese friend too*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Al_Ganooob* 
_Listen Girls, this photos r not her work!!
this is UAE girls`s work .... and i know her so plz gogo be careful don`t 
steal others works and said it as ur own ...

Thanx Dear_

 
u r right. Definitely no GOGO's work. She just stole some works from Mid. Eastern's makeup artists


----------

